# What size hole?



## JT North (May 22, 2014)

Hello - I am new to the group. I am a pigeon beginner. We have a male/female in the coop for about 3 months and they are nesting, so I was wondering if it is now safe to let them fly. Do I need to make a small hole on the front door so that larger animals can't trespass? Do I leave as-is and add a hole to the side? Any input is appreciated. Thank you in advance. Pic attached.


----------



## wyllm (Nov 24, 2012)

JT, Since it looks like you have Racing Homers, I'll caution you on letting the old birds out because they may still try to fly to their old home, even if they are nesting. Your best bet is to let them rear some young birds and either partition the loft for a old bird (OB) and young bird (YB) side or build a YB loft to fly from. The YBs can then learn the area so you can race them. The OBs will be your breeders.

When you get a good team built in a year or so, you might consider selling or giving away your first pairs to somebody else new.

Heard of POPR?


----------

